# volunteers :]



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi im going be to a volunteer every weekend starting now for my local ferret rescue i was wondering if there was any body else who is a Volunteer and would like to say who and what they volunteer for  Highly recomended to anyone who isnt allowed a pet but they can help out at rescues or if you just want to help out : victory:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

do you actually rescue ferrets ? my brother had 2 ferrets and quite a long while ago we woke up one morning and there was another fully grown ferret in the garden and it wasnt ours, it wasnt wild either because it was pretty tame tbh, goodluck working for them anyway :2thumb:


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

eightball said:


> do you actually rescue ferrets ? my brother had 2 ferrets and quite a long while ago we woke up one morning and there was another fully grown ferret in the garden and it wasnt ours, it wasnt wild either because it was pretty tame tbh, goodluck working for them anyway :2thumb:


no lol, im helping out feeding them playing with them and cleaning them out, its just like what RSPCA does. People call in if they've lost or found a ferret then they will go out and collect the animal and put notices up for lost ferrets :2thumb:


----------



## liamh1991 (Dec 29, 2009)

I never knew there was a ferret rescue place in rushden, I'm only down the road aswell. Sounds like a great thing to get into, I'd like to do voluntary work with animals myself, unfortunately working all week gets in the way  hope it all goes well for you, if I find a ferret ill pop in!


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

liamh1991 said:


> I never knew there was a ferret rescue place in rushden, I'm only down the road aswell. Sounds like a great thing to get into, I'd like to do voluntary work with animals myself, unfortunately working all week gets in the way  hope it all goes well for you, if I find a ferret ill pop in!


Yeah i never new aswell till i done some research then found it, If you have a Sunday off one day ill pm you her email and see if you could help out aswell : victory: Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i volunteer at the WWT london wetland centre. it's great fun and the people are brilliant. i do one day a month at the weekend and i also help out on bat walks and other events.

we'll be doing reptile walks in the spring and summer!


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

laurencea said:


> i volunteer at the WWT london wetland centre. it's great fun and the people are brilliant. i do one day a month at the weekend and i also help out on bat walks and other events.
> 
> we'll be doing reptile walks in the spring and summer!


Sounds great! might have to pop down :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I used to help out in dogs trust but got too much going on education wise at the moment.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I had always been a volunteer at an animal rescue but now Im a co-founder and trustee of Woodlands animal sanctaury.
Volunteers are the backbone of any rescue as without them they couldnt continue to run
Well done and Im sure you will love every minute of it


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

I've done a few days with ARC trust -Amphibian and reptile conservations trust.

and tomo i'm starting 4 weeks full time work placement with them as part of my degree


----------

